# Red fuzzy algea



## queenb (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anybody know how to get rid of the red fuzzy algea
It is spreding all over my tank
Please help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Possible Cyano Bacteria issue. What type of water are you using for your tank? What is your phosphate level? How old are your lights? How long do you leave your lights on?
Red Algae : Getting Rid Of Red Algae In The Aquarium


----------



## queenb (Feb 8, 2011)

It is not cyano it came on a rock and spred all over the playce
It is fuzzy and looks like red cotton
It is a 90 gallon 6 years old so its not my water
My tank is full with corals so was thinking to turn the lights of for 3 days
But not sure if my corals be damaged 
I'm using ro water water change every. 2 weeks lights 8 hours
Changed the bulbs a month ago
Have turbo snails urchin but they don't eat eat
It is starting to grow over my corals


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Here you go.
Pink Cotton Candy Algae
Patience by Sandra Shoup - Reefkeeping.com


----------

